# New Mummy !



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

looks LIKE I'm a new mummy I'm happy excited and kinda scared I'v been looking for a cockapoo for about 6 months here in Ireland well tonight it was the family christmas night out when again it got around to my search for my puppy when I said it's sorted I have now found a breeder I'm happy with (Janice) faces fell at the table turns out I bursted my surprise pressy my sons have bought me a puppy like I said i'm excited but scared I would have liked to have picked him myself kinda a get to know one another feeling they did go to alot of trouble ticking all the boxes I was looking for, the most important thing to me " your the one " feeling I'v missed out on, I suppose I should not be worried but I'v always takin great care in the dogs I'v picked before, I had 2 westies in the past George lived to be 14 and died last year and Jeff who lived to be 13 and died 8 months ago, fingers crossed this all goes well, say hi to no name at the mohttp://ilovemycockapoo.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1868&stc=1&d=1324249623


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratultions! It must feel strange not to be choosing, but how swreet of your boys :


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How exciting and thoughtful of them! I can understand why you would be a bit apprehensive though especially as you had gone through the process of choosing your breeder.


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

oh I'm itching to get my hands on him ! think I'll have him Wednesday should have been Christmas day but I burst that bubble, now I'm thinking names so far I have Charlie Rufus Martyn Harry and Henry but I think you need to meet one another before you know, do I sound silly or what


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am sure he will be adorable! Henry is a cool name (I am biased, my son is Henry). I haven't come across a Cockapoo called that yet.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Great names, I love Henry, my 1st Siamese cat was Henry


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Henry is a great name


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG how great is that! You shouldn't be disappointed, you get your pup much earlier than you thought! Which must be a plus  & also it's so thoughtful of your boys, how kind  He is gorgeous! Bet you can't wait til the little guy comes home! I like Charlie for a name  x


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

puppy on the way ! should be here in about 3 hours soooo excited !


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG exciting stuff  About 2 hours now, hope your first night goes well!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

he's here ! OMG I'm in love ! so far everything is going ok at the moment he's taking a nap seems to like sitting on laps but think he needs to get use to his bed for a while, I'v never seen a dogs tail wag so much I think thats a good sign, we'v named him Kirby I'll have pics soon 
and lotssss of questions !


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Yayyyy  Exciting! Can't wait to see some pictures


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yes please, piccies


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations Mouse, can't think of a nicer present (for life) xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Is your name really Mouse?  I love it , my next poo may be called Mouse...


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

oops sorry about that took me a while to remember how to do it


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

ok here goes, so far things are going good we had a little puddle on the floor but that was my fault not taking him out sooner second time around I was ready took him out and he did it all I'm so impressed with him


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Is your name really Mouse?  I love it , my next poo may be called Mouse...


 Hi Ali its Shirl


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG he's so cute  See you must be happy with your chirstmas present even if you didn't choose him  His bed looks comfy as well!


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

He is very cute!! I like the name you picked.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

what a lovely picture - so happy for you x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Ah, Kirby is very sweet


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

update: first night home and I think I'v been sent a puppy from heaven I had his bed in the living room for the evening but then decided he might chew the tree and kill himself if left him alone for the night so moved it to the kitchen closed the door and I headed to bed wondering how many hours sleep I was going to get, not once did he wimper ! I'm just amazed even potty is going well he starts this little low wimper and I'v learned this is when he needs to go I'm thinking hes training me and not the other way around,
so far so good/great ! I think Mr Kirby and me are made for each other


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Shirl,

Congratulations on your new arrival. I know it didn’t happen the way you’d foreseen but it sounds like Kirby (great name btw!) is fitting in wonderfully! 

My name is Turi and my boyfriend Marcus and I are getting our first Cockapoo in February. Mummy (black and white working Cocker bitch) is getting very fat as she is due next week. I’m SOOOOO impatient! I’ll read your posts with interest as I’m sure we’ll have the very same highs and lows with our pup!

Turi x


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Turi another day seems to have passed without a problem potting training is going well except at night he'd rather play with the legs of my pj's other then that we have survived another day


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

Aaaaaaahhhhh so cute! Congratulations on your new addition. xxx


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

I upset the apple cart last night just a wee bit hopefully we'll be back on track tonight, Last night I made a big mistake and gave Kirby a feed around 9 thinking it was a long time to his next feed I put him in the kitchen around 11 then he decided he'd needed to go poo took him out to the garden and let he go this is when the trouble started of course I just took him back in and no way would he settle think he knows he gets playtime in the garden after potty, well did he yelp ! after about 15mins I knew no way was he going to settle so I went and picked him up and calmed him down after about 10 mins he was asleep, so tonight they will be no late feeds, we'r off to the vet today for his check up ! fingers crossed ,


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure the fresh air wakes them up a bit. It sounds like Kirby is going to settle in with you very quickly - lovely name!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

whew ! ok we'r back on track


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We sometimes make the mistake of letting Vincent out for a wee just before betime...it's like the garden is a big cup of coffee! Wakes him up! We now take him half an hour before 

Kirby sounds AWESOME  He is the cutest little thing


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So sorry I have missed this thread .. what a lovely thread it is too ...

ahh Shirl your kids are the best for getting you a puppy .. the best xmas gift I could dream off .... enjoy your bundle of fluff this xmas ... and hugs your boys for getting him for you 

Merrry Cockapoo Christmas  .. I love xmas almost as much as I love Cockapoo (well not that much) xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah he is adorable. I love the name Kirby! Is it after the cute character on the Wii game? My kids love playing that game and the character is super cute too. I also like your username Mouse, another great name for a puppy. 

Merry Christmas Kirby and Mouse! 

Dave we need a Christmas Smilie!!!


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

well done Clare for being the first person so far to know where the name came from!

Merry Christmas all


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha .. I think I know Kirby ... pink rounded character :S I am right ?????


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

haha yes JoJo


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I also like your username Mouse, another great name for a puppy.
> 
> !!!


It's at the top of my list.....


----------



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

ok I promise I won't go on about it anymore after this but I have been so lucky with Kirby I spent to much time searching and researching cockapoos that when the boys turned up with one I thought this could not go well they haven't done their homework, I'm waiting for the bomb to drop !


----------

